# 5 NJ cops shot, 2 suspects killed in shootout



## medichopeful (Jul 16, 2009)

Not really EMS related, but please keep the officers in your thoughts.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5h9mwIa4-cLKES55p9tMCUA0J4U4QD99FLRQO0


----------



## MrRevesz (Jul 16, 2009)

I was listening to this on the radio earlier, it's quite sad that it's happened


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 16, 2009)

This is terrible, My heart goes out to their family's


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Not really EMS related, but please keep the officers in your thoughts.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5h9mwIa4-cLKES55p9tMCUA0J4U4QD99FLRQO0




Except the two EMTs (unknown level, cable news just reported them as EMTs from a local hospital service) who entered during the gun battle to drag two of the injured officers out. One of which was pulled out in cardiac arrest and is now reported to be in serious condition.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad the perps got justice.

Hopefully all will recover.

Does anyone know if this team employs tactical medics? I cannot find anything.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 16, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Except the two EMTs (unknown level, cable news just reported them as EMTs from a local hospital service) who entered during the gun battle to drag two of the injured officers out. One of which was pulled out in cardiac arrest and is now reported to be in serious condition.



I missed that.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 16, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I missed that.



as did I...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2009)

> A furious exchange of bullets followed, and the two suspects were fatally wounded. Officers hurried to carry their wounded colleagues down the flight of stairs to rush them to the hospital. One witnesses said emergency medical workers huddled behind officers’ shields as they triedto safely reach those who had fallen.
> 
> One of them, Michael Saul, 34, a mobile intensive care nurse, had been called to the scene in his ambulance just past 5 a.m., after the first wounded officer had been transported to the hospital. He and his partner were told to stay parked in the area. An hour later he heard shots.


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/17/nyregion/17jersey.html?em


----------



## willbeflight (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I thing the EMT's did very well staying behind the shields.  I'm glad they got to the fallen LEO's in time!  I'm sure the families thank them!!!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 16, 2009)

Asked why he was there, the mayor replied: “It’s looking better and better for our guys.” But Mr. Healy added he was going to take the opportunity to “lobby” the president “about the illegal gun issue” before hurrying back to Jersey City. 


No Illegal guns were used the shotgun was simply a 12ga shotgun with a collapsible stock...these politicians need to realize gun removal is not the issue.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> No Illegal guns were used the shotgun was simply a 12ga shotgun with a collapsible stock...these politicians need to realize gun removal is not the issue.


Hahaha... When I was driving cross country last week my father and I stopped at a small town in Colorado for lunch and ended up browsing through a pawn shop/gun dealer next to the restaurant we ate at. The dealer went into a rather funny rant (especially since we were on his side) over the stupidity of California gun laws.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 16, 2009)

Jersey City Medical Center provided the EMS.


----------



## Paladin (Jul 16, 2009)

I just wanted to give everyone a headsup on this situation. 4 Jersey City Police Officers were injured where 3 where treated and released today from the MC.  2 still remain in critical condition, one of which was a Det. who took a shotgun blast to the face.  A Port Authority Officer was also shot and injured but was a treat and release from the MC.

JCPD has a very well known ESU team in the North Jersey area.  They do not employ tactical medics however.  JCMC EMS has strict standing orders not to go near scenes at any times as far as I recall.  There used to be a guy Mac on here who worked JCMC, he should know more.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 16, 2009)

Paladin said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a headsup on this situation. 4 Jersey City Police Officers were injured where 3 where treated and released today from the MC.  2 still remain in critical condition, one of which was a Det. who took a shotgun blast to the face.  A Port Authority Officer was also shot and injured but was a treat and release from the MC.
> 
> JCPD has a very well known ESU team in the North Jersey area.  They do not employ tactical medics however.  JCMC EMS has strict standing orders not to go near scenes at any times as far as I recall.  There used to be a guy Mac on here who worked JCMC, he should know more.


Wait, what?

4 were injured, 3 were treated and released and two are in the hospital still?  Did the last one give birth while in the hospital?  Or was the 5th injured from something else on the way there?


----------



## Paladin (Jul 16, 2009)

There were 5 total injured officers. 4 from JCPD and 1 from PAPD.  Of those 5, 3 were treated and released and 2 are still in critical condition.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 17, 2009)

One of the officers arrested multiple times apparently


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 17, 2009)

Hockey said:


> One of the officers arrested multiple times apparently



What?  Do you have an article about that?


----------



## Hockey (Jul 17, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> What?  Do you have an article about that?



 I know several people in LE for that agency


Also

At the Jersey City Medical Center, four blocks from the shooting, doctors said the officer shot in the face, Marc DiNardo, 37, a 10-year police veteran, arrived in full cardiac arrest, but was revived and stabilized in extremely critical condition. Two shotgun blast fragments were removed from the neck of the other critically wounded officer, Michael Camacho, 25, a five-year veteran of the force.
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/17/nyregion/17jersey.html


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 17, 2009)

Hockey said:


> I know several people in LE for that agency
> 
> 
> Also
> ...



Okay, I think we just had a failure to communicate.  I read your first post as the officer had been _arrested_ multiple times, as in taken into custody.  I knew about the cardiac arrest.  Glad he survived.


----------



## NJN (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is the account from JCMC EMS who were on scene.
http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2009/07/emergency_medical_workers_desc.html


----------



## amberdt03 (Jul 20, 2009)

here's an update on the officer that was shot in the face....he's not expected to survive much longer.




http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/07/20/new.jersey.cops.shot/index.html


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2009)

> DiNardo's family plans to donate his organs, said Joe Scott, president of LibertyHealth and its Jersey City Medical Center.
> 
> "This unselfish act will live on in the lives that Marc will impact through organ donation."



That's so awesome!


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> here's an update on the officer that was shot in the face....he's not expected to survive much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully, he turns around.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amberdt03 (Jul 21, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Hopefully, he turns around.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.



oh yeah.....i hope so too.


----------



## NJN (Jul 21, 2009)

Officer Marc DiNardo passed away at 09:35 today.

http://www.mycentraljersey.com/arti...ersey+City+officer+dies+from+shootout+wounds+


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Officer Marc DiNardo passed away at 09:35 today.
> 
> http://www.mycentraljersey.com/arti...ersey+City+officer+dies+from+shootout+wounds+



Please keep him and his family in your thoughts.  Keep the other wounded officers in your thoughts as well.

RIP Det. DiNardo.  http://odmp.org/officer/20000-detective-mark-dinardo


----------

